# YouTube video sound playing wonky on Original Fire?



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Has anyone with an original Fire noticed the sound on You Tube videos is not in sync with the person speaking? (lip movements don't match what's being spoken).  This has happened just in the last few weeks.

Probably a YouTube issue, but I'm wondering if there's some sort of adjustment I can do on my Fire to help correct the problem?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Kelvweb said:


> Has anyone with an original Fire noticed the sound on You Tube videos is not in sync with the person speaking? (lip movements don't match what's being spoken). This has happened just in the last few weeks.
> 
> Probably a YouTube issue, but I'm wondering if there's some sort of adjustment I can do on my Fire to help correct the problem?


That would be a YouTube issue. Is it all videos or just certain ones? What I am asking is "Is it the same group putting out the videos?" Your best bet is click on a random video not by whoever you are trying to watch and see if the problem is still there?
If this is a news feed or regular show then the audio and the camera are two separate pieces of equipment and it could have been off sync at the source.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

It's a problem with every You Tube video- random videos, videos from my subscriptions, etc.  I also just notcied it's not just You Tube where my sound is out of sync- it's ALL video-  movies, news video- everything.   My husband's Original Fire is doing the same thing.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Kelvweb said:


> It's a problem with every You Tube video- random videos, videos from my subscriptions, etc. I also just notcied it's not just You Tube where my sound is out of sync- it's ALL video- movies, news video- everything. My husband's Original Fire is doing the same thing.


In that case let me pull up a YouTube video on my fire. BRB.

Back.
Played several videos and they all worked fine. This leads me to ask when is the last time you rebooted your kindle fire. Hold down the power button until you see shut down/cancel. Tap shut down. Wait one minute then turn it back on.
Also you might try turning your wifi off and back on.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Rebooting it didn't help BUT turning the wifi off and back on corrected the problem, but only for a short time.

UPDATE: 10/20  On an another discussion board people were posting about multiple problems using YouTube on the Kindle.  Someone figured out an easy solution which worked for me: 

While on the web using the Kindle, tap settings (the rectangular icon at the bottom with lines going through it) scroll way down to "mobile or desktop view", tap that.  Instead of automatic (automatic is the default) set it to "optimize for mobile view".  Problem fixed


----------

